# [SOLVED] Torrents are blocking on my desktop

## Fitap

Hi, I don't know why in my desktop all torrents got blocked.

For instance, deluge run and a few seconds down to 0 and stuck there.

On my netbook works fine, but in my desktop on fresh install gentoo something was wrong.

Where I must to check ?

Regards.Last edited by Fitap on Sun Aug 26, 2018 1:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Not sure, but trackers may not allow more than one client per public IP address.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Jaglover is right, if it ran then throttled down, it's likely on the sending end OR you've misconfigured deluge.

----------

## Fitap

Thanks for response Jaglover and Anon-E-moose

None of those recomendations.

This behaviour no is the Deluge, I test the same gear with a live Kubuntu and works fine, like a champ.

Don't have setup iptables and no ISP filter also.

I keep looking a workaround of this very rare issue.

Regards.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I would still check the conf files between what works and what doesn't. 

If you're not running iptables, then there shouldn't be anything else causing the problem.

Well, I might check and see what net modules are loaded on both systems, ie nf*, xt*, etc.

To see what deluge is doing while running check the different tabs under preferences.

----------

## Fitap

Re-install Deluge

```

* Messages for package net-p2p/deluge-1.3.15-r2:

 * 

 * If, after upgrading, deluge doesn't work, please remove the

 * '~/.config/deluge' directory and try again, but make a backup

 * first!

 * 

 * To start the daemon either run 'deluged' as user

 * or modify /etc/conf.d/deluged and run

 * /etc/init.d/deluged start as root

 * You can still use deluge the old way

 * 

 * Systemd unit files for deluged and deluge-web no longer source

 * /etc/conf.d/deluge* files. Environment variable customization now

 * happens in /etc/systemd/system/deluged.service.d/00gentoo.conf

 * and /etc/systemd/system/deluge-web.service.d/00gentoo.conf

 * 

 * For more information look at https://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/Faq

 * 

 * IMPORTANT: 15 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

fitap@gentoo-dk ~ $ rm -rf .config/deluge/

Itś works !

Thanks a lot.

----------

